# HOD- hypertrophic osteodystrophy



## rmcintosh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Our 4 month old puppy was just diagnosed with hypertrophic osteodystrophy. A developmental disease in large breed dogs. We have spent the past 2 days at the vet and our poor pup is in so much pain. The Xrays confirmed the diagnosis and he is now on pain meds and not allowed to go on walks or do any physical exercise. The doctor said it could last until he is about 1.

I was just wondering if anyone else knows about the disease or has had an experience with it. We are very sad for our puppy and want him to recover and live a healthy life. Any advice/info would be great. I have been researching it online for hours but am looking for some personal testimonies. 

Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would discuss my options with the breeder as well. 

Quick google search:

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/hod.htm
http://www.workingdogs.com/doc0018.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertrophic_osteodystrophy


Other, possibly controversial opinions (*for info purposes only - do not follow, unless your vet OKed it*):
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=446
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/dog/health/muscles/osteodystrophy.php
"A dog suffering from Hypertrophic osteodystrophy will often benefit from strict rest on a bed that is both warm and comfortable. If your dog is reluctant to eat, try giving it its favourite food – preferably one that is rich in nutrients."
"Some dog owners report that their dogs benefit from vitamin C, but the efficiency of vitamin C in dogs suffering from Hypertrophic osteodystrophy has not been scientifically proven." 

What is interesting my breeder suggested ester C supplements when we picked up Sam at 7.5 weeks. Although, we didn't deal with any disorders, we followed breeder's advice, mainly because we met our V's grandmother a 15 year old dog.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1934.msg14412.html#msg14412


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

No experience with this disease--I am so sorry your puppy is going through this! It can be so painful to watch them be in pain. Good luck to you! There are a few folks on the board that have pups with HOD, I believe.

A note on datacan's post: I've also read that vitamin C supplementation is contraindicated in HOD, as it can result in increased calcium production, which may exacerbate the problem.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your poor little baby is going through this. I hope you find something that can help.


----------



## rmcintosh (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! It seems like this disease is rare since I can't seem to find anyone else that has had it. We are hoping our pup will make a full recovery and be just fine!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All the best. Should notify the breeder, IMO (if applicable)


----------



## lrained7 (Aug 19, 2011)

My puppy, Elaina, was also diagnosed the beginning of this month with this. I posted something earlier about it. I am also on
a Vizsla list and they were very helpful. I was sent a web site greatdanelady.com she has a lot of things listed about this. If you go to her
web site and click on articles you will find the info on HOD. She is a nutritionist in Indiana. She raises great danes, but all the info
is good for all dogs that have this. 
I am pretty much following her guildlines. She also is taking an anti inflammatory. Elaina is doing better but I still do not like her legs. A couple of other people
that posted about this said their dog did well and after they were older you could not tell anything. I am hoping that this will happen with her
but I am not sure her back legs will be normal. Hope this helps.


----------

